
Cloud Party - Free Virtual World in your Browser - stesch
http://www.cloudparty.com/
======
stesch
Looks a bit like Second Life, but is usable in the browser. Tested it in
Google Chrome. I guess it uses WebGL for the graphics, so current IE is out of
the question.

The build tools are very simple. But haven't tried anything complex.

It is a bit empty and I don't know if a lot of people share the enthusiasm of
some hardcore "3D chat" fans. These 3D worlds are alway different from what
you read in Science Fiction novels and imagine in your head. For one: there
are so many different systems and technologies instead of one unifying user
interface to just one "matrix".

Cloud Party could have success. At least they are starting with some PR right
now. That's how I found out about it.

